# Gf issues



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 16, 2010)

Mods please close this thread


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 16, 2010)

Its normal dude. Trust me, every guy feels the same at some point in his relationship. 
At first, girls and relationships are not like operating systems, that you go and test and then uninstall. =))
Once you get into it, you are equally responsible for everything. Give your relationship sometime. Dont get freak out. You are actually overreacting . Your mind is not stable bcoz you are thinking too much about this thing. Chill and then give it a thought. I am sure you will get a solution.
In the end, my fav. words :-
"If you fc*k a woman nicely, she will love you for rest of your life but if you love a woman nicely,she will fc*k you for rest of your life !"


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 16, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> Its normal dude. Trust me, every guy feels the same at some point in his relationship.
> At first, girls and relationships are not like operating systems, that you go and test and then uninstall. =))
> Once you get into it, you are equally responsible for everything. Give your relationship sometime. Dont get freak out. You are actually overreacting . Your mind is not stable bcoz you are thinking too much about this thing. Chill and then give it a thought. I am sure you will get a solution.
> In the end, my fav. words :-
> "If you fc*k a woman nicely, she will love you for rest of your life but if you love a woman nicely,she will fc*k you for rest of your life !"



why the hell am i irritated with her, is what i dont get

BTW,awesome quote


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 16, 2010)

its just because she's too serious about this relationship and she is very much into you and on the other hand, you cant make up your mind whether you want to keep up or not. Ask her for some time to think.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 16, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> Ask her for some time to think.



i dare not do that...
she'll bloody eat my head....
my ears will bleed from all the emotional sh1t it'll have to take...


----------



## ico (May 16, 2010)

Who can help you.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 16, 2010)

ico said:


> Who can help you.



are u talking abt Who from irc?


----------



## Rahim (May 16, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> why the hell am i irritated with her, is what i dont get


bcoz she has suddenly became your wife rather than your mistress 
tell her that your 1st love is MAN UTD and then her, she would understand and tone down


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 16, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> bcoz she has suddenly became your wife rather than your mistress


i dont know... guess its true



a_rahim said:


> tell her that your 1st love is MAN UTD and then her, she would understand and tone down



she's knows that now... stays away from me the day after which united lose
and try's to come near me the day after which united win... lol cuz i'm sweet to her then


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 16, 2010)

Forget everything. Stop thinking. Let it go as it's going


----------



## adi007 (May 16, 2010)

I dont understand the modern macho guys .. They want gf but for time-pass/testing .. 
Yikes .. according to me its time waste .. 'you like her but not serious' .. hmmm

I suggest you to get serious into a relationship..

The gal loves you so much .. What else you need ..If i were in your place and if i had a job then i would have married her ..

Whats your and the gal's age and what you 2 are doing..?


----------



## CA50 (May 17, 2010)

don`t go for testing GF its really harmful.

About your case, confessing would be rather a bad idea. instead try to get rid of her slowly. 1st change your behavior toward her slowly.

Hey if she is grt they why are you trying to get rid of her, instead you can continue the relation with her and you can also  make her understand that marriage at this point would not be a great idea. Instead you both can concentrate on your respective careers.

PS: I am not a love guru so can`t give you any great suggestion. Hope this will come handy


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 17, 2010)

ico said:


> Who can help you.


True..


----------



## rishitells (May 17, 2010)

adi007 said:


> I dont understand the modern macho guys .. They want gf but for time-pass/testing ..
> Yikes .. according to me its time waste .. 'you like her but not serious' .. hmmm
> 
> I suggest you to get serious into a relationship..
> ...


+1 
chahe jo tumhe...pure dil se.....


----------



## furious_gamer (May 17, 2010)

@OP

Just drag her away from your life. Its safe for her.

Rather try to screw with a gal who is also want to have a timepass relationship..

If you want to get into serious relationsh1t, then go get her, but try to make her understand marriage is too much for a month and its all happen. So either go with serious relationsh1t or go get a flirty girl who dont want a serious sh1t..

P.S : Dont ever think about these. This will eat your head and leave you brainless. Also makes you go deep down in your career or studies.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 18, 2010)

ok.....
so there are 2 chain of thoughts here......
she loves me a lot so i should love her back..
& pushing her away

i like the idea of pushing her away........

one of the main reasons for this is something i've recently noticed
now that the infatuation is over and i talk a lot to her
we have few common interests...
we listen to different types of music
we watch different movies...
we're interested in different subjects
we have very few things in common...
which kinda makes me understand why i'm running out of stuff to talk to her...
the only thing i can see is i give this a little time & see where it goes...

right now i'm chatting with her while typing this  ... she's talking away about some friend's friend's issue... i keep saying yes,yes & yes... not fun anymore


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 18, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> are u talking abt Who from irc?


Yup behave like him and see how the girl runs away from you


----------



## DarkDante (May 18, 2010)

^lol true....kya prof hai yaar who...


----------



## furious_gamer (May 18, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yup behave like him and see how the girl runs away from you



Proof? Link please?


----------



## ico (May 19, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Proof? Link please?


For this one needs to come at our IRC channel. #krow @ irc.freenode.net
Or simply click the link in my signature. Come preferably during 6pm to 12pm.


----------



## a_medico (May 19, 2010)

End the relationship. This relationship won't work for you. Compromise doesn't seem like a good solution. Will ruin both's future. By saying no, she will be hurt for few days....might hate other guys etc...but in the long run it will be a good decision for her too.

Next time you like a girl, get into a relationship only if you mean it, now that you are an experienced person! 

As I am typing this...I feel like I am an Agony Aunt. Have never done this before. Wouldn't do it usually as its none of my business but have I seen your Id somewhere? Maybe on the movie thread. So thought of replying. Don't listen to anybody. Listen to yourself. All the best.

Oh by the way this ones from *The Beach* - _'When you develop an infatuation for someone you always find a reason to believe that this is exactly the person for you. It doesn't need to be a good reason. Taking photographs of the night sky, for example. Now, in the long run, that's just the kind of dumb, irritating habit that would cause you to split up. But in the haze of infatuation, it's just what you've been searching for all these years.'_


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 19, 2010)

@a_medico

yeah, i do goto the movie thread..have watched a lot of movies on you people's recommendation

even i'm leaning towards ending it..
and how the hell do i know that i mean it, and i should enter in the relationship?
at the beginning, during the chase , when you're infatuated..  the girls seems perfect in every way!!!


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 19, 2010)

being insensitive is the last thing I wish to do, but man..... You are in a mess


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 19, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> being insensitive is the last thing I wish to do, but man..... You are in a mess



i know i am...

gotta fix it


----------



## confused (May 21, 2010)

Hey times sure are changing.... a couple of yrs back there were love story threads stretching for months, now look at damngoodman's thread only 7 days!!! CLOSED!!! Love Story Over, Chapter Khatam!!! Truly this must be LOVE AAJ KAL!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 21, 2010)

guys i finally did it
ended it
my heart was not into it

so this thread can be closed


----------



## rkneo11 (May 21, 2010)

take her out to someplace and talk from your heart... If she really digs you she'd understand...


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 21, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> guys i finally did it
> ended it
> my heart was not into it
> 
> so this thread can be closed


its always difficult to find the right person. i wish i could google it


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 21, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> its always difficult to find the right person. i wish i could google it



i want to search it.. not google it


----------



## adi007 (May 21, 2010)

how did she behaved when you said let break up ..?
Hmmm... Its better to beloved rather than to love someone ...


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2010)

^^well...that doesn't work for every one. A lot of compromise. Best thing is mutual. Its difficult, like those enzyme activation sites 

And the person who started this thread should never hav gone for this girl if he was going to end it like this. Come on dude u saw her beyond her imperfections. Now just becoz u r bored suddenly u r nit picking reasons to do away with her. Great !  I hope u dont get bored with the next girl.


----------



## Krow (May 21, 2010)

Well, good that you ended it before causing her too much misery. I pity the poor girl really. *confused* is right. Lots of commitment issues these days.

I hope the next girl doesn't get bored with you.


----------



## ico (May 21, 2010)

Fickle....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 22, 2010)

the break up wasn't that bad..
she had also noticed the changes in me
1st of all she cried a lot but later on she said she realised that she had forced herself upon me and not given me space....

so i guess it was not only my fault.. she was also at fault


----------

